# Moving to Lancaster- livery/farrier/vet/clubs



## Lyssie (5 July 2015)

Apologies if this has been posted before...I am moving to Lancaster in September for University and will be bringing my horse with me sometime in October. I am looking for recommendations of yards close to Lancaster university. I would like somewhere friendly, with as much turn out as possible and a decent surface. I hope to continue to compete but won't have a licence for transport so a yard that hosts competitions and lessons or offers transport would be great. 

I'd also like any recommendations of vets/farrier for an accident prone shoe looser!

It would also be great to know who is good for flat work and showjumping lessons. 

Basically any information about horsey stuff is welcome, I am totally new to the area and have no contacts!

Thanks in advance,
Lyssie x


----------



## abb123 (6 July 2015)

Good luck!

It's not great for horses up there to be honest. I moved up there and then moved back down to Cheshire as it was so rubbish and commute up to the University a few times a week.

There is very very little turn out - virtually none existent in winter as it is so wet and most places only do day turn out all year round. There are not many livery centres although I think north of the city is better but it is hard to get over as traffic to get over the river is always busy. It is also relatively expensive (compared to my area anyway!) and will probably be a minimum of around £40 - £50 a week for basic DIY. There isn't much hacking either! The best place to find livery is to post on some of the message boards and on the facebook area site.

They do do great hay up there though! Best I have ever seen and the only thing I miss!

The best place for competitions is Myerscough but it is ~ 30 mins or so away from the University down the A6. They do do livery there but I have no idea what it is like.

Maybe I just had bad luck finding somewhere up there though and you may find it much better.


----------



## Floxie (8 July 2015)

Sent you a PM with some info


----------



## Lyssie (8 July 2015)

Thanks for the information! I will look forward to the hay! Any specific yards to try?


----------



## Passionflower (2 September 2015)

Hi Lyssie, im in Lancaster! How far do you want to travel for livery? PM me and il give you as much info as possible! X


----------



## Toast (6 September 2015)

Im in Lancaster, yards are pretty sparse especially near the uni. I live over the other side of Lancaster though and can recommend a couple there! It depends how far you want to travel. My farrier is excellent, his name is James Newhouse. He's on facebook or if you want his telephone number feel free to pm me.


----------



## Frecklescharm (20 August 2016)

Hiya,

I realise this is an old thread but I'm in the same situation moving to Lancaster for uni in October and need somewhere for my pony. Could anyone help? I don't drive currently so need as close to the uni as possible! 

Thank you!


----------

